# The Seiko That Really Got Me Started



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I though it was about time I posted my first picture onto the forum!

So I've chosen the watch that got me started on divers - and cemented my love of Seikos. Its just so solid, attractive (IMO) and brilliantly put together:










A couple of months ago I mashed it up badly enough to need a new bracelet (don't ask) yet when it came back from Seiko they confirmed it was gaining/loosing less than 2 seconds a week! By rights it should have given up the ghost completely.

Do you have a specific watch that made you think "OK, it's Seiko or nothing from now on!"...?

Kevin

P.S. I must admit I've just bought an RLT from the forum. But that's different!!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> Well, I though it was about time I posted my first picture onto the forum!
> 
> So I've chosen the watch that got me started on divers - and cemented my love of Seikos. Its just so solid, attractive (IMO) and brilliantly put together:
> 
> ...


yes, it was this green dial chrono titanium 200M I had seen on another forum....found one in Osaka online and ordered it. Then I had it relumed by a friend in Spain, since the poster said the lume on it was mediocre.....

That started me looking at all the Seikos back in 2003....the Samurais came out and I bought the white dial one....then..then ...hahaha


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Still got the Samurai? Must admit the white dial version is something I'd love to get my hands on :tongue2: but still a bit out of my price range (and I'm not even sure you can still get the white version... can you?)


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Ah seiko divers. I have a OM and i love it. Never had a problem with it appart form the bracelet. Fell over and bent the clasp so it wouldnt close. All is fine now. Bracelet is sorted and even if it wasnt it is on a zulu anyway.

Not exactly a Seiko but uses a Seiko VX42 movement and looks like Seiko parts. It is a Divex 500m. Have had no problems and like the other divers glows like a torch. Great watch


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

probably the om first watch i bought off the forum pretty early on after joining. i loved the watch but the wife took a big dislike to it so i traded it but it ignited the seiko flame within me .i now have this bunch although some look a bit different and theres a brown bullhead to add to the collection.and im looking for my next addition either another diver or oo3o or a white helmet or a tuna or a bellmatic or another gold pepsi bezel or a swatooth or an arnie or a bullet or another mod the list is endless.










jason.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> im looking for my next addition either another diver or oo3o or a white helmet or a tuna or a bellmatic or another gold pepsi bezel or a swatooth or an arnie or a bullet or another mod the list is endless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, know what you mean. Since I joined the forum I've discovered 101 Seikos I didn't even know existed... and I'd quite like at least 99 of them. The bullhead is a definite - make sure you post a picture when it turns up


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Seiko Diver. It's no wonder so many people collect them.

I have a 007 that Howard modified for me and I also really like the Ti Samurai with the orange dial that a few people on the forum have.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im looking for my next addition either another diver or oo3o or a white helmet or a tuna or a bellmatic or another gold pepsi bezel or a swatooth or an arnie or a bullet or another mod the list is endless.
> ...


will do .imo if you like seiko's a bullhead or 2 is an essential purchase. where do you stop there are so many and then you get into modding or maybe citizen or orients .

over on the seiko forum a guy has laid out his collection on his stairs its awesome but a little scary.

jason.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my word. That IS a lot of watches in anyone's money. I'm sure mods won't mid me posting a link to such a bonkers item:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> Oh my word. That IS a lot of watches in anyone's money. I'm sure mods won't mid me posting a link to such a bonkers item:
> 
> ha ha ha thats the one its unbelievable isnt it ,there are some amazing watches in there .my wife got scared when i showed her yesterday.
> 
> jason.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> ha ha ha thats the one its unbelievable isnt it ,there are some amazing watches in there .my wife got scared when i showed her yesterday.


Yup, it's great that there are guys like this out there - makes the rest of us look relatively normal. Relatively.

I showed my wife and she just said "Mental" which just about sums it up :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

What a collection. I like seeing Neal's (Flashharry) picture of his collection. I can't decide whether it puts everything into perspective or gives me something to aim for


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Not seen Flash Harry's collection, but can tell from his signature that he has... err... one or two items of interest! Would like to be guided to a link if on'e still around.

Oh, and Jase, up the Arse!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Blimey, good luck finding a bullhead Jase - a quick scan of the various 'sites' reveals nowt worth having under Â£200! And check out that glorious 'Buy it Now' offer on you-know-what at a mere Â£365  Bargain 

Anyone for a recession?

Kevin


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> Blimey, good luck finding a bullhead Jase - a quick scan of the various 'sites' reveals nowt worth having under Â£200! And check out that glorious 'Buy it Now' offer on you-know-what at a mere Â£365  Bargain
> 
> Anyone for a recession?
> 
> Kevin


im good for bullheads i put a wtb on the other forum and i had about 20 replies just had to sort out the good uns.

i got my ufo off here and after xmas i might do the same for a speedtimer.

jason.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I know what you mean about Seiko divers - I've had quite a few over the years and moved them on, but nearly always regretted it. I'm down to three at the moment:










SBBN007 Tunacan. This one is really, really nice and probably my favourite Seiko. I normally don't go a bunddle on Quartz watches (I've only got a few) but I make an exception in this case. Currently on a Z22 rubber band but soon to go back onto the 22mm Hirsch dark brown leather strap.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> I know what you mean about Seiko divers - I've had quite a few over the years and moved them on, but nearly always regretted it. I'm down to three at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you found one then - its definatly one of the nicest seiko divers and not crazy money either.

jason.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I know what you mean about Seiko divers - I've had quite a few over the years and moved them on, but nearly always regretted it. I'm down to three at the moment:










SBBN007 Tunacan - recent arrival. This one is really, really nice and probably my favourite Seiko. I normally don't go a bunddle on Quartz watches (I've only got a few) but I make an exception in this case. Currently on a Z22 rubber band but soon to go back onto the 22mm Hirsch dark brown leather strap. I night try a Rhino or other good quality NATO strap (it looks really naff on a cheap one!) so any suggestions are welcome as to make/colour.










7002-2000 - another recent addition. Not entirely original (new hands) but very, very nice none the less. Pictured on a bracelet but I much prefer these on the rubber, so it's back on the Z22.










The ubiquitous Black Monster. These are better on the bracelet, IMHO, so this one is worn on the proper Seiko bracelet. I did have an orange monster at one time but found it too colourful for a nondescript chap like me.

Basically these watches are probably the best V.F.M. 'dress' divers (as opposed to out-and-out 'tool' divers) watches out there. To get anything substantially better you have to look at the Omega Seamaster and. of course, pay the price premium. When I've got Christmas out of the way I will probably keep an eye out for a good 6309 with a cushion case (maybe with a Pepsi bezel??), and possibly a modified SKX007.

Rob


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

As I've posted before, my Seiko Flightmaster has been on my wrist every day since I bought it two and a half years ago. It never seems to need adjusting at all, it's just so accurate. Hardy as well, it's been dropped, knocked and scraped and yet it still looks in great shape and still works perfectly. I'm about to jump in with Omegas but I'll never sell my Flightmaster - it's beautiful. Seiko's should be regarded as some of the finest watches available, at any price.

(Apologies for the poor photo)


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

That's the thing about Seiko - there can't be too many watches that offer you 'more bang for your buck', but they're also cracking watches in their own right, irrespective of cost :notworthy:

When my Sawtooth went crashing to the floor, destroying the bracelet I thought it had met an untimely end :shocking: But it just bounced back (literally) and, with a new Seiko bracelet fitted, it looks and feels as good as new. Needless to say it didn't miss a beat during the whole episode. (Well maybe one).

Wouldn't be much of an exaggeration to say that near miss re-ignited my interest in watches, and in Seiko in particular. And now, only 3 or 4 months later, I'm finding it difficult not to buy almost every Seiko that comes along. At the moment JonW's 'UFO' is sitting there in Sales, calling my name :yes:

I have dipped my toe into foreign waters, with a couple of G-Shocks and an RLT on the way, but Seiko still does it for me. That Tunacan is a beaut, the Flightmaster is growing on me and I did manage to resist JonW's Samurai despite the voices in my head. But it's only a matter of time (and a healthier bank balance).

If it ever stops raining here I may try to photograph the Seikos (and others) en masse for my 100th post.

Cheers guys, interesting to hear how you were 'snared' by Seiko :man_in_love:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> As I've posted before, my Seiko Flightmaster has been on my wrist every day since I bought it two and a half years ago. It never seems to need adjusting at all, it's just so accurate. Hardy as well, it's been dropped, knocked and scraped and yet it still looks in great shape and still works perfectly. I'm about to jump in with Omegas but I'll never sell my Flightmaster - it's beautiful. Seiko's should be regarded as some of the finest watches available, at any price.
> 
> (Apologies for the poor photo)


ive nearly bought one of those about half a dozen times! although not a fan of the bracelet....would look cool on a nice nato


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> I know what you mean about Seiko divers - I've had quite a few over the years and moved them on, but nearly always regretted it. I'm down to three at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Tunacan Rob :thumbup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ive nearly bought one of those about half a dozen times! although not a fan of the bracelet....would look cool on a nice nato


The bracelet is very comfortable I have to say and the two tone is quite eye catching. I haven't tried it with a strap to be honest as I don't have any 22mm straps laying about the place, would probably look very nice though. When I got my Flightmaster it was a brand new model so cost Â£320, but now they lurk about on ebay brand new for Â£150ish - definitely worth purchasing at that price.


----------



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Seiko watches too! I bought a 4205 and an 007 and I love them both, although they're both on Jubilee bracelets which are a bit jangly. Anyone know where to buy a decent solid metal bracelet for these watches? Btw, nice pics Rob!

Cheers,

-Adrian


----------

